# Espace mail @icloud.com



## LS Zaitsev (5 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

L'espace occupé par les emails présents dans ma boite de courriel xxxxx@icloud.com est-il décompté des 5 Go (offre de base) offerts pour les services iCloud ?
Je parle bien des emails, non de l'application Mail, qui n'est pas utilisée dans le cas présent.

Merci.


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Oui...


----------

